# anglerschein



## anglerfreund1995 (20. März 2009)

brauche ich einen anglerschein ich bin 14j alt???
L.G anglerfreund1995:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (20. März 2009)

*AW: anglerschein*

ja brauchst du.


----------



## Paddy93 (20. März 2009)

*AW: anglerschein*

ja klar.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. März 2009)

*AW: anglerschein*

Es gibt auch Jugendfischereischeine!
Evtl. sagste uns noch wo Du herkommst  ... Dann sind die zu erwartenden Info´s besser


----------



## henker68 (20. März 2009)

*AW: anglerschein*

ja ab 14 braust du einen


----------



## michi2244 (20. März 2009)

*AW: anglerschein*

Servus !!

Du kannst in den Jugendfischerreischein beatragen (Gültig bis zu 18.Lebensjahr)
oder du machst gleich den Staatlichen Angelschein.

Mfg Michi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: anglerschein*

Zum Jugendfischereischein muss man aber Folgedes dazusagen: Wenn du den beantragst, musst du zwar keine Prüfung machen, darfst aber nur mit einem Innhaber des Staatlichen Fischereischeines angeln gehen. Alleine auf Tour ist also nicht...Als ich mit 15 den "richtigen" Staatlichen Fischereischein gemacht habe, waren da sogar 12 Jährige und sogar ein 11 Järiger dabei. Die haben auch den Staatlichen Fischereischein gemacht. Die Prüfung haben die locker gepackt. Ist wirklich nicht schwer, wenn man ein bisschen lernt.

Also mach lieber gleich den "Richtigen".

Das tolle ist dabei ja, wenn du mit 11 Jahren schon im Besitz des Staatlichen Fischereischeines bist und demnach auch alleine Angeln darfst, muss dich dein 16 Jahre alter Bruder, der nur den Jugendfischereischein hat, um Erlaubniss bitte, dass du mit ihm angeln gest, weil er alleine nicht gehen darf. Du aber schon und bist demnach als Aufsicht zugelassen.


----------

